

BitTorrent Sync Apps Offer Escape From Big Brother - plg
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/bittorrent-sync-apps-offer-escape-from-big-brother/?mbid=social_twitter

======
joshavant
One thing that concerned me about the BitTorrent Sybc project is much of the
source is closed. For a company that prides itself on transparency, this seems
like the wrong way to run this project.

